# Worthwhile Audio Lecture On the KJV



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 30, 2011)

I would recommend taking the time to listen to this lecture by Dr. Michael Barrett of Geneva Reformed Seminary (Seminary of the FPCNA) given at the 2011 Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary Conference concerning the King James Bible. 

KJV Text, Translation, and Tradition - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 30, 2011)

I was there in person... It was held in a medium-sized classroom and at first, Dr. Barrett was thinking it was too big - but we wound up having to bring in extra chairs. *That *was heart-warming!


----------



## JM (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 30, 2011)

Will probably download and listen on the way to presbytery next week.


----------



## Tim (Sep 30, 2011)

Will download and listen.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks! I went to their conference a couple of years ago and loved it! This looks great!


----------



## Neil Mansfield (Sep 30, 2011)

Excellent! My understanding of the WCF re the preservation of God's word accords with Dr. Michael Barret's view. The church is the proper vehicle for preservation, not a waste-bin or the Vatican library.


----------



## dudley (Sep 30, 2011)

I will download it and listen this weekend. Thank you for the link and posting.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for posting this here brother!


----------

